# Dancing shrimp and PETA



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/unl...-restaurant-after-peta-raises-objections.html


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Those look really yummy, can you get them in Ontario? Are the same health risks from sashimi associated with dancing shrimp?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Those look really yummy, can you get them in Ontario? Are the same health risks from sashimi associated with dancing shrimp?


I only eat mine cooked like 3-4 min water boil pending how many I buy. I get mine live at T&T.

They are IIRC the 'spot prawn'. On sale is like $12/lb and reg is like $17ish but I can't remember now.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Sounds like a health risk to me.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

solarz said:


> Sounds like a health risk to me.


It seems to be as much of a health risk as sashimi in my opinion. But whatever, I'm young and I might as well enjoy it while I can.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Joeee said:


> It seems to be as much of a health risk as sashimi in my opinion. But whatever, I'm young and I might as well enjoy it while I can.


Not really. Sashimi is the inner flesh portion of the fish. There is usually no bacteria there unless the meat has been contaminated. Eating raw shrimp whole, on the other hand, means eating all the bacteria that lives on the shrimps body surface and digestive tract.

I would eat salmon sashimi, but I wouldn't eat a live salmon, and not out of cruelty concerns either. Food poisoning affects anybody of any age, but worse are parasites: those things are extremely hard to get rid of and could plague you for the rest of your life. Granted, it's rare, but the risk is not negligeable.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

solarz said:


> Not really. Sashimi is the inner flesh portion of the fish. There is usually no bacteria there unless the meat has been contaminated. Eating raw shrimp whole, on the other hand, means eating all the bacteria that lives on the shrimps body surface and digestive tract.
> 
> I would eat salmon sashimi, but I wouldn't eat a live salmon, and not out of cruelty concerns either. Food poisoning affects anybody of any age, but worse are parasites: those things are extremely hard to get rid of and could plague you for the rest of your life. Granted, it's rare, but the risk is not negligeable.


Mhmmm, I'm not really at all that concerned of parasites, considering that the chances of getting a parasite from live shrimp would be the same as from sashimi.

I guess I'm not all that concerned about bacteria, but that might just be the Chinese in me, I'd try fugu knowing that it's poisonous but I don't think it's much of an issue. In both cases, trust must be given towards whoever is preparing the food to do it properly. Has anyone actually tried fugu? It sounds exciting.

Also, what the the laws regarding serving raw fish?

Wikipedia has some information about the health concerns of sashimi (that I never knew could be considered serious).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sashimi#Safety_notes


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Never did do well with raw fish myself thus why I always like my meats cooked. I do remember Bear Grylis eating a raw IIRC catfish just caught.


----------

